# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Het lijkt me leuk als er een gedichtenwedstrijd wordt gehouden

## Leontien

We zijn erover aan het nadenken om meer wedstrijden op MediCity te organiseren. Zo kunnen we een wedstrijd houden over de mooiste gedichten. Er kan dan een maand gedichten worden genomineerd en een maand om op de genomineerde gedichten te stemmen. Onder de leden die een gedicht nomineren wordt een prijs uitgereikt. Ook onder de leden die op een gedicht stemmen. De winnaar krijgt natuurlijk ook een prijs.

Zou jij het leuk vinden als er een gedichtenwedstrijd wordt gehouden op MediCity?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening heironder!

----------

